
Safer bash scripts with 'set -euxo pipefail' - feross
https://vaneyckt.io/posts/safer_bash_scripts_with_set_euxo_pipefail/
======
dekhn
be aware: if you set this and source other people's bash scripts, you may be
surprised. A lot of things break. For example, virtualenv.

